# Dually Halter



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I went to Equitana (a big Australian horse festival kinda thing) a few years ago and Monty Roberts came down and did all these free clinics with join up and dually halter use so I bought one. 

It was pretty good, it worked for me and my horse I was working with (a Thoroughbred with not the best manners). Some people say its harsh but i think its okay as long as it is used correctly. Its got a soft rope that goes over the nose and a ring that pulls it tightly on each side. Its made to use one ring at a time and if that horse runs forward or what ever you put the pressure with sort of light tugs and release. 

I think its much better than a chain halter or anything and is great for teaching horses ground manners. But its very important that the person doesn't get to rough with it. Also, if you get one make sure its the right size and done up fairly tightly so when you pull it doesn't slip. If you know how to use it and think its applicable for your situation I would say use it.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you!

Anyone else??


----------



## Mica (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the dually halter is great. I am in the process of training my soon to be 3 year old freisian gelding. I love this halter. In fact, his mouth will never see a bit, I will use the dually when we ride.  
Mica


----------



## Mica (Jan 30, 2009)

The dually is awesome. My horse will never have a bit in his mouth. I will train him to the dually.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I ended up getting one. I really love it as well. It works like a charm!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I have never seen one of these in use, but personally wouldn't use one. Aside from them being a bit on the ugly side<G>, I teach horses to yield to pressure, and the action of this equipment means that it would give mixed signals - eg. if a horse rushes forward, pressure on his nose would tell him to back off, but if a horse pulled back or was not keen to go forward, there's that same backward pressure on his nose.... Of course they can learn to respond by coming into the pressure, but when everything else I do is teaching them to yield, I don't see it as productive to teach the contrary.


----------

